# Headset oder Kopfhörer bis 400€



## Arkogei (1. Oktober 2011)

*Headset oder Kopfhörer bis 400€*

Ich will mir in nächster Zeit endlich mal ein gescheites Headset oder  Kopfhörer holen. Preislich will ich eigentlich nicht über 400€.  Angeschlossen sollte das an eine Asus Xonar DX und an eine PS3, weshalb  ich auch den Mixamp von Astro   (klick) benötige,  der im Preis enthalten sein sollte. Rausgesucht hab ich mir unter  anderem das Astro A40 und das Beyerdynamic MMX 300, wobei das BD gerade  mein Favorit ist. Jetzt hab ich da oft gelesen, dass es das auch ohne  Mikro um einiges billiger gibt. Da gibt es dann anscheinend aber  mehrere, das ist eine ist das MMX 300 geschlossen, das andere das  gleiche bloß offen, usw. Könnte da bitte mal jemand Klarheit  verschaffen, was da die genauen Unterschiede sind? Die mit mehr als 32  Ohm fallen für mich dann wahrscheinlich flach, wenn ich das mit dem  MixAmp benutzen will, oder? Gibt es da vielleicht noch Alternativen die  auch mit mehr als 32 Ohm umgehen können? 
Mir wäre an einem Headset/Kopfhörer wichtig, dass die nicht zu schwer  sind und der Anpressdruck nicht zu hoch. Ich will mit dem Teil  hauptsächlich spielen und Filme schauen, Musik eher weniger. Was gibt es  denn da noch so neben dem MMX 300 (oder die Alternativen ohne Mikro) in  der Leistungsklasse? Ich würd mir dann einfach ein paar von den  vorgeschlagenen bestellen und mal probehören.

Danke schonmal für die Hilfe.


----------



## Pravasi (1. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Headset oder Kopfhörer bis 400€*

Der Dennon AH2000 ist ein feiner Gaminghörer!
Halbgeschlossen aber kein grosser Anpressdruck,sehr beqeuem.
Kann im Sommer allerdings aufgrund der Lederpolster warm werden.
Seehr bassgewaltig!,aber nicht matschig,sondern total sauber und klar dabei.
Höhen sind auch etwas ausgeprägt,also super fürs zocken.
An der komplett geschlossenen ,relativ flachen Aussenseite,kann man leicht ein Mikro befestigen,z.B.mit Klettband.
Gibt es immer noch im Netz(ebay) für 200€.


----------



## PEG96 (2. Oktober 2011)

Hallo,
Da würde ich einen der großen Drei nehmen: 
Beyerdynamic DT880, AKG K701 und der Sennheiser HD650(vll. auch den HD600)
Diese Drei würde ich mir dann erstmal anhören und dann weiterschauen. 
Hier ist ein sehr schöner Vergleich zwischen den drei Kopfhörern: http://www.hifi-forum.de/viewthread-211-53.html

MfG PEG
BTW der Denon ist auch einen Blicj wert.


----------



## Sync (2. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Headset oder Kopfhörer bis 400€*

Kann den Denon wärmsten empfehlen!
Spiele machen viel Spaß! Bei BF knallen die Explosionen richtig schön. Dennoch ist der Bass nicht matschig sondern knackig und sauber
wie Pravasi schon beschrieben hat.
Ich hab ihn seit ein paar Monaten und will ihn nicht mehr hergeben.


----------



## Arkogei (2. Oktober 2011)

Was würde eigentlich ein Kopfhörerverstärker bringen? Braucht man den nur für hochohmige oder sind die auch für "normale" sinnvolle"? 
Und was gibt es denn für gute Mikros, die man direkt an die Kopfhörer anklippen kann?


----------



## PEG96 (2. Oktober 2011)

Ein Kopfhörerverstärker holt nochmals das letzte Quäntchen aus dem Kopfhörer heraus, die Klangverbesserung ist den Preis mMn nicht wert. 
Wenn du einen KhV bei einer Soundkarte dabei hast, solltest du ihn auch benutzen

Hier ist ein kleiner Vergleich bzw. ein Infosammlung zum Thema: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/s...sicht-nun-mit-genaueren-klangeindruecken.html

MfG PEG


----------



## Arkogei (2. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Headset oder Kopfhörer bis 400€*

Ok, dann einfach nur den MixAmp. Also bestellen tu ich mir dann sicher  mal den Denon und nen Beyerdynamic. Was sind denn da die Unterschiede  zwischen dem BD DT 770, DT 880 und dem DT 990? Das MMX 300 ist einfach nur  eins von denen + Mikro?
Wo hab ich denn den besseren Sound, wenn ich das Teil per Klinke an der  Soundkarte anschließe und Dolby Headphone anmache oder über den MixAmp,  der per Toslink Kabel an der Soundkarte (Asus Xonar DX) angeschlossen ist?
Könnte ich mit ner anderen Soundkarte noch spürbar mehr rausholen oder reicht meine?


----------



## Arkogei (4. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Headset oder Kopfhörer bis 400€*

Außerdem: Was haltet ihr von dem "Angebot" PRO AUDIO SYSTEM incl. MMX 300 Headset - roxxGames.de | Videospiele UNCUT kaufen | Gaming Audio von ASTRO Gaming & beyerdynamic | Turtle Beach & Tritton | Astro A40 - MMX 300 - Ear Force X41 - AX Pro | Dein Gameshop Hamburg ?


----------



## Kryptonite_1988 (4. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Headset oder Kopfhörer bis 400€*

Viel zu Teuer, kannst dir dann auch ein DT 990 Pro + Zahlmann Mic kaufen, kommst billiger weg.


----------



## Arkogei (4. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Headset oder Kopfhörer bis 400€*

Da ist die Impendanz für das MixAmp zu hoch. Es gäbe aber auch noch ein DT 990 mit 32 Ohm das aber auch gleichmal 100€ mehr kostet. Was is denn da nun der Unterschiede und auf welchem Kopfhörer baut das MMX 300 denn jetzt auf?


----------



## BloodySuicide (4. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Headset oder Kopfhörer bis 400€*

Auf dem 770
Empfehlung: DT 880 mit 600Ohm. DolbyHeadphone brauchste damit aber echt nicht. Die Ortung und der Klang sind ohne viel besser.


----------



## Arkogei (4. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Headset oder Kopfhörer bis 400€*

Aber den MixAmp für die PS3 bräuchte ich schon und der kann soweit ich weiß eh nur mit 32 Ohm umgehen. Wieviel beherrscht meine Asus Xonar DX überhaupt.


----------



## Xion4 (5. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Headset oder Kopfhörer bis 400€*

PS3 an einen Verstärker und an den den Kopfhörer, dein Problem MixAmp ist gelöst.


----------



## Madz (5. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Headset oder Kopfhörer bis 400€*

Irgendwie habe ich das Gefühl, daß der TE nicht begreift, daß man Kopfhörer Probehören muss.


----------



## Arkogei (5. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Headset oder Kopfhörer bis 400€*

Da muss ich dir widersprechen, genau das hab ich nämlich vor (hast du ja in genug Threads "erwähnt"). Ich will mir nur nicht 7 Kopfhörer sonder vielleicht 2-3 zum Probehören bestellen. Auf jedenfall mal den Denon und einen der Beyerdynamics. Bloß weiß ich da nicht was die genauen Unterschiede sind und welchen ich mir da mal zum Probieren holen soll.

@Xion4
Können die Verstärker auch das Surroundsignal von der PS3 auf die Kopfhörer/Headsets "umwandeln"?


----------



## Madz (5. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Headset oder Kopfhörer bis 400€*

Ich würde auch mal einen AKG dazu nehmen. Viele wissen nicht, ob sie einen neutralen KH mögen, bis sie ihn gehört haben.


----------



## Arkogei (5. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Headset oder Kopfhörer bis 400€*

Den K 701 hab ich mir mal mit rausgesucht.


----------



## Madz (5. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Headset oder Kopfhörer bis 400€*

Am besten wäre einfach die "großen" Drei zu ordern. Also AKg K701, Beyerdynamic DT 880 Edition 250 ohm und Sennheiser HD 650.


----------



## Arkogei (5. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Headset oder Kopfhörer bis 400€*

Der Sennheiset steht auch schon in meiner Liste. Was hältst du den überhaupt von dem MixAmp: ASTRO - MIXAMP PRO, Dolby Digital 7? Den tu ich halt momentan noch mit in den Preis einrechnen. Soweit ich weiß, soll der schon ganz gut sein, limitiert mich aber auf 32 Ohm. Ich hoffe ich nerv mit der Frage nicht, aber mich würde jetzt dann wirklich mal interessieren was der Unterschied zwischen dem Beyerdynamic DT 770 bzw. MMX300, DT 880 und dem DT 990 ist.


----------



## HAWX (5. Oktober 2011)

Arkogei schrieb:
			
		

> Unterschied zwischen dem Beyerdynamic DT 770 bzw. MMX300, DT 880 und dem DT 990 ist.



DT-770 und MMX 300 sind nahezu gleich. Beide basslastig und geschlossen.
Der DT-880 ist weitestgehend neutral.
Der DT-990 ist wie der 770 basslastig, aber offen


----------



## Madz (5. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Headset oder Kopfhörer bis 400€*

32 ohm sind für die genannten Kopfhörer zu wenig. Leider ist die Asus Xonar Essence One außerhalb deines Budgets, sonst könnte sie für dich evtl. das richtige sein.


----------



## Arkogei (5. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Headset oder Kopfhörer bis 400€*

Definitv außerhalb meines Budgets. Bis zu welcher Impendanz kann eigentlich meine Soundkarte (Asus Xonar DX) umgehen?


----------



## Madz (5. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Headset oder Kopfhörer bis 400€*

Müssten runde 55 ohm sein, genaueres findest du sicher auf der Produktseite @ Asus.


----------



## Arkogei (5. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Headset oder Kopfhörer bis 400€*

Also ich hab da: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. - Multimedia- ASUS Xonar DX nichts gefunden


----------



## Madz (5. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Headset oder Kopfhörer bis 400€*

Ich leider auch nicht. Für einen hochwertigen Hifi Kopfhörer ist die Dx aber eher suboptimal.


----------



## Arkogei (5. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Headset oder Kopfhörer bis 400€*

Also ne neue Soundkarte will ich mir (erstmal) nicht kaufen, vielleicht in nem Jahr oder so, aber nicht so bald. Ich seh grad, da bleibt mir dann eh nur das MMX 300 und der Denon übrig, wenn ich nicht über ca. 55 Ohm kann. Wieviel und vor allem was überhaupt würde ich dadurch verlieren? Wirkt sich das in Spielen, Filmen überhaupt so sehr aus? Kopfhörerverstärker scheinen ja auch nicht so das wahre zu sein (zumindest für das was ich bereit wäre auszugeben).


----------



## Sperrfeuer (6. Oktober 2011)

Wenn du die DX verkaufst und es auf einen der Beyerdynamics hinaus läuft dürftest du doch noch in etwa bei deinen 400€ bleiben.

Ich hab ja selber alle 3 DT's probegehört und wenn du nicht gerade wert auf geschlossene Kopfhörer legst, bei denen die Umgebung komplett unhörbar ist, würde ich aber nur den 880 oder 990 ausprobieren.
Die Unterschiede empfand ich aber relativ gering.


----------



## querinkin (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Headset oder Kopfhörer bis 400€*



Arkogei schrieb:


> Also ne neue Soundkarte will ich mir (erstmal) nicht kaufen, vielleicht in nem Jahr oder so, aber nicht so bald. Ich seh grad, da bleibt mir dann eh nur das MMX 300 und der Denon übrig, wenn ich nicht über ca. 55 Ohm kann. Wieviel und vor allem was überhaupt würde ich dadurch verlieren? Wirkt sich das in Spielen, Filmen überhaupt so sehr aus? Kopfhörerverstärker scheinen ja auch nicht so das wahre zu sein (zumindest für das was ich bereit wäre auszugeben).



Du kannst auch einen Kopfhörer mit z.B. 250Ohm an die Asus Xonar DX anschliessen. Da passiert nichts und es klingt nicht viel schlechter als bei einer Soundkarte mit KHV. Sicher mit KHV klingt er besser aber Welten sind das meiner Meinung nach nicht.


----------



## Knäcke (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Headset oder Kopfhörer bis 400€*

Ích habe die gleiche Erfahrung wie Sperrfeuer mit den Beyer 880 und 990. Mir persönlich hat der 880 am besten gefallen und am Schluss ist es dann der 990 pro geworden. Grund: Der Klang war ähnlich gut und der Preis angenehmer ; -)
Verglichen habe ich unter anderem mit dem AKG 701 welcher mir auch gut gefallen hat und dem Sennheiser 598.

Meinen kopfhörer (dt 990 pro mit 250 Ohm) betreibe ich standartmäßig an einer Xonar essence stx, hatte sie aber auch schon an meinem kleinen ipod und selbst dort konnten sie überzeugen. (Allerdings mit gewissen Abstrichen, wäre sonst ja auch ein wenig komisch)

Also vielleicht erst einmal den neuen KH an die Xonar DX anschließen und wenn Geld vorhanden ist bzw. "es in den Fingern juckt" eine leistungsfähigere Karte anschaffen.

Aber entscheiden musst ja du und da wünsche ich Dir viel Spaß beim Probehören.


----------



## hydro (8. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Headset oder Kopfhörer bis 400€*

Im Hifi Forum steht ein fast ungebrauchter Beyer T70 für 350€. Sicherlich nicht uninteressant das Angebot.


----------



## iceman650 (8. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Headset oder Kopfhörer bis 400€*

Ich warte erstmal bis der T70 wegen dem Test im Hifi-Forum bei mir Halt macht. Soll ja einen sehr feinen Tiefbass haben 
Wobei 350€ nicht viel für den Apparat sein sollten dem nach, was ich bisher gelesen habe.

Mfg, ice


----------



## Arkogei (8. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Headset oder Kopfhörer bis 400€*

@Hydro
Wobei ich den da wahrscheinlich nicht probehören kann? Ok, anhören tu ich mir den wahrscheinlich T70 auch mal. Sind die ganzen Kopfhörer auch nicht "viel zu gut", wenn ich die vornehmlich für Spiele und Filme benutze? Die größte Sorge bereitet mir momentan, wie ich dann den Surround Sound von der PS3 mit den hochohmigen KHs abgreifen soll, der MixAmp würde meines Wissens nach 32 Ohm nicht mehr mitmachen. Die einzige Alternative, die ich kenne, wäre das Headzone Teil von Beyerdynamic, was aber 1300€ kosten würde (und bis 600 Ohm gehen würde). Gibts da auch noch günstigere Alternativen? Ansonsten würde eigentlich nur das MMX300 und der Denon übrig bleiben, wenn ich mir den MixAmp holen würde.

Edit: Der BD T70 p hätte ja 32 Ohm, wäre dann doch eigentlich schon ne Alternative zum T70, oder?


----------



## hydro (8. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Headset oder Kopfhörer bis 400€*

Warum machst du dir so viele Gedanken über die Impedanz von den Kopfhörern? Der DT990 600Ohm von einem Kumpel funktioniert wunderbar an meinem Handy und spielt fast genauso laut wie mein 80Ohm DT770. Den Surround Sound bekommst du nicht hin mit der Plasystation. Zumindest nicht mit so einem Gerät. Der einzige Weg 5.1 mit PS und Hifi KH hinzubekommen ist afaik ein AV-Receiver mit Dolby Headphone, Harman Kardon bietet welche an. Marantz glaube auch(?).


> Sind die ganzen Kopfhörer auch nicht "viel zu gut"


Meines erachtens ja, allerdings hat man mit solchen Kopfhörern eine Investition auf lange Zeit und falls man doch mal Musik hört hat man gleich etwas richtiges. 


> Wobei 350€ nicht viel für den Apparat


Ich würde auch sofort schwach werden, wenn das Geld aktuell etwas lockerer sitzen würde


----------



## Arkogei (8. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Headset oder Kopfhörer bis 400€*

Weil ich gelesen hab, dass der MixAmp nur bis 32 Ohm gescheit funktioniert (ka ob das wirklich so ist). Der MixAmp hat übrigens nen Dolby Digital und Dolby Headphone  Prozessor und ist auch für die Konsolen ausgelegt, deshalb ist mir der ja auch so "wichtig", da ich damit dann auch "Raumklang" an der Konsole hab, wo ich BluRays schaue. Wahrscheinlich werd ichs eh ausprobieren müssen, oder hat hier jemand Erfahrung damit?

Edit: Laut dem deutschen Vertriebspartner von Astro ist der MixAmp für 30-50 Ohm ausgelegt. Alles was darüber liegt, wirkt sich dann halt auf die Lautstärle aus. Kann man ungefähr sagen, um wieviel leiser dann z.B. ein 250 Ohm KH sein wird. Ich werds sicherlich ausprobieren, aber es würde mich schon interessieren.


----------



## hydro (9. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Headset oder Kopfhörer bis 400€*



> Alles was darüber liegt, wirkt sich dann halt auf die Lautstärle aus


Bekanntes Problem. 


> Kann man ungefähr sagen, um wieviel leiser dann z.B. ein 250 Ohm KH sein wird.


Nein kann man nicht, ein K701 mit 60Ohm ist z.B. leiser als ein Beyer mit 250Ohm an selber Quelle. Falls es dir für Film und Spiel zu leise sein sollte, kann man das Signal mit einem Kopfhörerverstärker immernoch erhöhen.


----------



## Arkogei (18. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Headset oder Kopfhörer bis 400€*

Ich muss euch nochmal zur Last fallen und zwar, leidet auch der Klang, wenn ich z.B. einen 250 Ohm KH an einer nicht für diese Impendanz ausgelegten Audioquelle benutze? Ist der Qualitätsunterschied zwischen einem 250 Ohm KH und einem 32 Ohm auch für einen Laien bemerkbar? 
Ich will mir einfach lieber nicht 10 Teile auf einmal bestellen, bin grad schon bei über 1500€ (insg. für alle Kandidaten) und da müssen noch ein paar weg.


----------



## Arkogei (1. November 2011)

*AW: Headset oder Kopfhörer bis 400€*

So hab schon ein paar Kandidaten bestellt. Gilt das 14 Tage Rückgbaberecht eigentlich ab Versand- oder Erhaltdatum? 
Außerdem, was würdet ihr mir zum Ausprobieren der Headsets und Kopfhörer empfehlen? Battlefield 3 als Spiel, Star Wars (BluRay), The Dark Knight (BluRay) und Herr der Ringe (DVD) als Filme hab ich mir mal raussgesucht. Als Blu Ray Player dient die PS3. So jetzt bräuchte ich natürlich noch Musik. Was könntet ihr mir da so als Referenzen empfehlen und welche Bitrate sollten "würdige" MP3s haben?


----------



## Madz (1. November 2011)

*AW: Headset oder Kopfhörer bis 400€*

Nimm deine Lieblingsmusik, also Lieder die du gut kennst. 


Wo und was hast du bestellt?


----------



## turbosnake (1. November 2011)

*AW: Headset oder Kopfhörer bis 400€*

Sobald du die Warwe zuhause liegen hast, kannst du sie 14 Tage lang testen.
Wenn ich mich nicht täusche.


----------



## Arkogei (1. November 2011)

*AW: Headset oder Kopfhörer bis 400€*

Bisher nur den MixAmp und das MMX 300 (ja ich weiß, das soll ziemlich ähnlich zu den DT 700 sein, aber ich will mich da selber überzeugen). Das MMX 300 bei arlt.com und den MixAmp bei roxxgames. Bestellen werde ich noch die DT 700, DT 880, DT 990 (vielleicht aber auch nur einen davon), Denon AH-D2000, AKG 701 und den T 70 (oder T70p). Bei den T 70 und dem Denon siehts bloß bei der Lieferbarkeit nicht soooo toll aus.


----------



## hydro (1. November 2011)

*AW: Headset oder Kopfhörer bis 400€*

Bei Beyerdynamic brauchst du eigentlich nur einen bestellen. Sie klingen alle recht ähnlich und Unterscheiden sich nur in gewissen Punkten. Du solltest vielleicht noch einen Sennheiser HD598/600/650 ins Programm mit aufnehmen, oder Audio Technica ATH-A900/700.


----------



## Arkogei (1. November 2011)

*AW: Headset oder Kopfhörer bis 400€*

Ok dann nehm ich den HD 650 noch dazu. Bei den Beyerdynamics würde sich dann natürlich die Frage stellen: Welchen? Die Preise sind dann doch recht unterschiedlich. Ich denke mal da ich das MMX 300 schon bestellt hab, brauch ich den DT 700 nicht. Brauch ich dann überhaupt noch einen anderen BD oder reicht das Headset um die Klangcharakteristik dieser zu beurteilen? Ansonsten: Lieber den DT 880 oder den DT 990?


----------



## hydro (1. November 2011)

*AW: Headset oder Kopfhörer bis 400€*

Also ich habe bis Dato den DT770 80Ohm, den DT880 250Ohm, den DT990 250Ohm und 600Ohm gehört. Der generell Klang ist recht identisch, alle haben recht straffen Bass und teilweise scharfe Höhen. Der 770 hat am meisten Wums, soviel wie ich es bei keinem anderen KH jemals gehört habe, es macht Spaß mit ihm zu hören, er ist angenehm entspannt. Der DT990 ist so ähnlich, lässt sich aber aufgrund der offenen Bauweise angenehmer tragen, hat etwas weniger Tiefbass, die 600Ohm kommt sehr an den DT880 ran, welcher der Hi-Fidelste der drei ist. Ein teilweise recht anstrengender unglaublich detailreicher Hörer, relativ neutral gehalten, sehr straffer präziser Bass, vllt etwas wenig für Film und Spiel. 
Ich persönlich würde dir für Spiele den DT770 oder DT990 Pro in der 250Ohm Version empfehlen. Die haben ein sehr gutes P/L-Verhältnis und sind eine gute Mischung aus musikalischem Auftreten und eine guten Portion Spaß. 
Wenn dir der Beyersound gefällt nur zu viel Bass da ist, kannst du dir immernoch einen DT880 bestellen zum testen. 

P.S.: Ich ziehe bei einigen Spielen meinen DT770 meinem DT880 vor. Bei Musik wiederum zu 90% anders rum.


----------



## Arkogei (1. November 2011)

*AW: Headset oder Kopfhörer bis 400€*

Okay dann wird das MMX 300 zum Probehören auf jedenfall ausreichen. Die Unterschiede werde ich wahrscheinlich eh nicht hören. Wenn das dann mein Favorit ist kann ich mir die anderen BD ja auch mal zu Gemüte führen. Wie steht ihr eigentlich zu den Beyerdynamic T70? Wurden mir hier ja mal empfohlen, aber ansonsten hab ich noch nicht soviel von denen gehört.


----------



## Madz (1. November 2011)

*AW: Headset oder Kopfhörer bis 400€*

Das glaube ich weniger. der DT 880 klingt schon eine ganze Ecke anders, als das MMX 300.


----------



## hydro (1. November 2011)

*AW: Headset oder Kopfhörer bis 400€*

Zum T70 gibt es unterschiedliche Meinungen. Er soll wohl einen gewaltigen Bass haben, ob mehr oder weniger als der DT770 weis ich nicht, hab ihn leider noch nicht gehört.
Manche sagen er spielt nur wenig schlechter als der T1, andere sagen er spielt genauso "grausam" wie der 770. Er wird mit sicherheit ein guter Kopfhörer sein, wahrscheinlich etwas besser sein als der DT880. 


> der DT 880 klingt schon eine ganze Ecke anders, als das MMX 300.


Ich finde die beiden eigentlich garnicht so verschieden. Klar bildet der 880 deutlich besser ab und spielt erheblich mehr Details heraus, auch die Bühne ist sehr viel genauer und angenehm groß. Aber der DT770 klingt in meinen Ohren trotzdem recht ähnlich. Nur eben mit mehr Bass und weniger Fein.


----------



## Arkogei (1. November 2011)

*AW: Headset oder Kopfhörer bis 400€*

Dann bestell ich mir den DT 880 eben auch noch mit . Gibt es eigentlich auch Ansteckmikros, die man direkt an die KH hinmachen kann (ohne Klebeband)?


Edit: Den DT 880 bestelle ich erstmal doch nicht. Die Bestellungen für den Denon und den Sennheiser HD 650 sind auch raus. Fehlen noch die für den T70 und den AKG.


----------



## Arkogei (5. November 2011)

*AW: Headset oder Kopfhörer bis 400€*

Also bis auf den T70 (der auch noch nicht bestellt ist) sind alle da. Hab noch nicht alle gehört, aber der AKG gefällt mir bisher am wenigsten, weil ich das Kopfband sehr unbequem finde. Was mir bei allen aufgefallen ist, das die am Kopf manchmal schon drücken. Das wird aber wahrscheinlich mit der Zeit wenigerm oder?


----------



## Madz (5. November 2011)

*AW: Headset oder Kopfhörer bis 400€*

Da sieht man mal wieder, daß Tragekomfort extrem subjektiv ist. Mein K601 drückt mir überhaupt nicht, selbst nach zig Stunden.


----------



## Arkogei (5. November 2011)

*AW: Headset oder Kopfhörer bis 400€*

Wird halt an den unterschiedlichen Kopfformen liegen, aber Anpressdrück lässt mit der Zeit doch eh nach, oder? Drücken tut er jetzt eher nicht. Das Kopfband hat an den Stellen, wo es an dem Kopf anliegt so "Rillen". Dadurch entstehen dann so Druckstellen.


----------



## Madz (5. November 2011)

*AW: Headset oder Kopfhörer bis 400€*

Achso, du hast den K701? Der K601 hat ein glattes Kopfband.


----------



## Arkogei (5. November 2011)

*AW: Headset oder Kopfhörer bis 400€*

Jop, das meinte ich.


----------



## Madz (5. November 2011)

*AW: Headset oder Kopfhörer bis 400€*

Gefällt dir denn der Klang des AKG?


----------



## Arkogei (5. November 2011)

*AW: Headset oder Kopfhörer bis 400€*

Der Klang gefällt mir bisher ganz gut, hab die ganzen Teile aber auch noch nicht ausführlich getestet. Was mich beim AKG ein bisschen stört ist, dass die Höhen teilweise ein bisschen "scharf" sind (merkt man z.B. bei Iron Maiden ganz gut).
Bis auf das Kopfband finde ich den AKG übrigens sehr bequem, da der Anpressdruck angenehm gering ist.


----------



## Madz (5. November 2011)

*AW: Headset oder Kopfhörer bis 400€*

Hmm, vielleicht bestellst du noch den K601, oder nicht?


----------



## Arkogei (5. November 2011)

*AW: Headset oder Kopfhörer bis 400€*

Der Klang ist doch recht ähnlich, oder? Wenn ja, probier ich einfach den 701 noch ein bisschen aus und wenn der am Ende mein Favorit bom Klang um Komfort her ist, bestell ich mir noch den 601.


----------



## Madz (5. November 2011)

*AW: Headset oder Kopfhörer bis 400€*

Ähnlich ja, aber nicht gleich. Leider finde ich das Frequenzdiagramm nicht mehr.


----------



## Arkogei (5. November 2011)

*AW: Headset oder Kopfhörer bis 400€*

Weitere Erkenntnisse: Bei den Denons werden meine Ohren teils recht warm, ich könnt mir vorstellen, dass die sich im Sommer zur Sauna werden, vom Klang gefallen mir die aber recht gut. Ich glaub aber eher ich schau mich nach welchen mit Velour und eher offenem Aufbau um. Zu dem MMX 300 und dem HD 650 kann ich noch nicht soviel sagen, außer dass die alle (außer die AKG) recht straff gespannt sind.
Vielleicht auch noch ein paar Worte zu dem MixAmp: Find ich ganz geil. Vermittelt eine gute Räumlichkeit. Hab da teilweise echt gedacht ich hätte aus Versehen meine 5.1 Anlage an gelassen.


----------



## Arkogei (7. November 2011)

*AW: Headset oder Kopfhörer bis 400€*

Also irgendwie find ich alle KH und Headsets, die ich da hab vom Tragekomfort her schlecht. Beim Denon werden meine Ohren zu warm und das MMX 300 drückt nach ner Zeit (hab die auch schon mal 2 Nächte über nen Bücherstapel gespannt). Ich weiß nicht, ob mein Kopf vielleicht einfach nicht für KH geschaffen ist. Vielleicht hol ich mir auch einfach ein besseres Surroundsystem, oder gibts noch andere KH mit geringem Anpressdruck und am besten noch luftig?


----------



## Xion4 (8. November 2011)

*AW: Headset oder Kopfhörer bis 400€*

Also ich hab nen wirklich dicken Schädel und das DT880 Edition sitzt wie eine 1.


----------



## badnaffy (8. November 2011)

*AW: Headset oder Kopfhörer bis 400€*

die AKG haben meines wissens nach auch eine sehr grosse serienstreuung.. eventuell nochmal das selbe model bestellen und gucken ob er anders klingt..

btw: mein dt770 sitzt auch wie angegossen.. selbst nach 4h tragen oder länger.. kein drücken.. 
und ich hab nen ziemlichen schädel^^


----------



## Arkogei (9. November 2011)

*AW: Headset oder Kopfhörer bis 400€*

Ich hatte bisher noch nie ein Headset, vielleicht liegts ja daran. Nach so ner Stunde drückt das Teil (im Moment verwende ich meistens das MMX 300) und ich würds am liebsten runter tun. Wenn ichs dann mal runterhab, spür ich auch richtig wo das Headset gedrückt hat und es füllt sich nicht so toll an. Ansonsten sagen mir Headsets im Allgemeinen schon zu, aber so halte ich das einfach nicht lange damit aufm Kopf aus.
Könntet ihr mir vielleicht ein paar Headsets mit sehr niedrigem Anpressdruck und eventuell niedrigem Gewicht nennen?


----------



## Infin1ty (9. November 2011)

*AW: Headset oder Kopfhörer bis 400€*

In diesem Thread wurde dir sicher oft gesagt
dass ein Kopfhörer + Mikro die bessere Wahl ist.

Der MMX300 ist völlig überteuert.


----------



## Arkogei (9. November 2011)

*AW: Headset oder Kopfhörer bis 400€*

Aber es geht doch grad eh darum, dass mir das Headset UND die Kopfhörer, die ich bestellt habe zu "eng" sind. Der Begriff Headset und Kopfhörer ist hier eigentlich gleichzusetzen, ich hab halt bloß nicht immer Bock "Headset und/oder Kopfhörer" zu schreiben. Wenn mir das MMX 300 gefallen würde (was es ja bis auf den Komfort auch wirklich tut) dann hätte ich mir die DT 770 usw. auch noch zum Probehören bestellt, aber das MMX 300 hab ich so als Stellvertreter für die Beyerdynamics hergenommen.


----------



## Madz (9. November 2011)

*AW: Headset oder Kopfhörer bis 400€*

KOmfort ist total subjektiv, leider. Für mich sind die Editionsmodelle von Beyer extrem bequem, weshalb ich sie beinahe liebevoll als "Ohrensofa" bezeichne.


----------



## Arkogei (9. November 2011)

*AW: Headset oder Kopfhörer bis 400€*

Ich spüre es beim BD sehr im Bereich um die Ohren. Wenn ich die dann wieder runter tun, fühlt sich das ein bisschen zusammengequetscht an. So vom Druck find ich den Denon angenehm, der dafür aber die Ohren mehr "heizt".


----------



## Arkogei (13. November 2011)

*AW: Headset oder Kopfhörer bis 400€*

Werde jetzt erstmal alle KH zurückschicken und weiterhin mein Surroundsystem benutzen. So am besten hat mir eigentlich der HD 650 gefallen, der aber SEHR stark drückt. Vielleicht bestell ich mir irgendwann noch ein paar KH, weil die mir so allgemein schon sehr gefallen, aber einfach nicht mit meinem Kopf kompatibel sind.


----------



## PEG96 (15. November 2011)

Der Drückt nach einiger Zeit bei mir fast gar nicht mehr.


----------



## cann0nf0dder (15. November 2011)

*AW: Headset oder Kopfhörer bis 400€*

hmm, ich hab eigentlich nen riesenschädel und find den hd650 sehr angenehm ... komisch


----------



## PEG96 (15. November 2011)

Aber efst nach einiger Zeit


----------



## iceman650 (15. November 2011)

*AW: Headset oder Kopfhörer bis 400€*

Ich hatte ihn auch kurz da, anfangs drückte er extrem, aber als die Polster weicher wurden, besserte sich das. evtl über Bücher spannen, das könnte helfen


----------



## Arkogei (15. November 2011)

*AW: Headset oder Kopfhörer bis 400€*

Muss die KH jetzt dann aber wieder zurückschicken, weil die 14 Tage so langsam ablaufen und den auf Risiko dabehalten isses mir auch nicht Wert. Vielleicht bestell ich mir denn mal bei thoman, da kann ich den 30 Tage testen.


----------



## Madz (15. November 2011)

*AW: Headset oder Kopfhörer bis 400€*

Den HD 650 gibt es glaube ich nicht bei Thomann.de.


----------



## Arkogei (15. November 2011)

*AW: Headset oder Kopfhörer bis 400€*

Jop, hab ich vorhin auch gesehen.


----------



## Madz (15. November 2011)

*AW: Headset oder Kopfhörer bis 400€*

Ruf doch mal an, vielleicht besorgen sie dir einen.


----------



## cann0nf0dder (16. November 2011)

*AW: Headset oder Kopfhörer bis 400€*

den hatten die auf jeden fall noch vor nen paar monaten, ich hab meinen von thomann, warum auch immer der aus dem sortiment raus ist


----------



## Arkogei (16. November 2011)

Mach ich. Jetzt kümmer ich mich aber erstmal darum die, die ich da hab, zurückzuschicken.


----------



## Arkogei (22. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Headset oder Kopfhörer bis 400€*

Bei cyberport gibts grad den DT 770 für 130€ (zwar nicht lieferbar, aber ich könnte warten). Das wär doch eigentlich ein fast unschlagbares Angebot, oder?


----------



## Madz (22. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Headset oder Kopfhörer bis 400€*

Auf die Gefahr hin, dass dir der Bass irgendwann kolossal auf die Nerven geht....

Andere Kopfhörer hast du bisher nicht gehört oder?


----------



## Arkogei (22. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Headset oder Kopfhörer bis 400€*

Probegehört hab ich den HD 650, den Denon AH D2000, das MMX 300 und den AKG 701.


----------



## Madz (22. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Headset oder Kopfhörer bis 400€*

Im 1:1 Vergleich?


----------



## Arkogei (22. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Headset oder Kopfhörer bis 400€*

Jop, hatte die alle da. Sind aber erstmal alle zurückgegangen, weil ich die ja relativ unbequem fand. Klanglich hat mir der HD 650 am besten gefallen, soweit ich mich recht entsinne (ist schon ein Weilchen her). Bei dem Sennheiser hat mich eigentlich nur der relativ große Anpressdruck gestört. Beim AKG fand ich den Bügel sehr unbequem. Bei dem Denon sind meine Ohren ziemlich warm geworden. Beim Beyerdynamic hatte ich immer so einen Druck auf den Ohren (so ähnlich, wie beim Gondeln fahren) und etwas warm war es auch (aber nicht so schlimm wie beim Denon).


----------



## Madz (22. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Headset oder Kopfhörer bis 400€*

Und wie sieht es klangtechnisch aus?


----------



## Arkogei (22. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Headset oder Kopfhörer bis 400€*

Wie meinste das? Das mir der Hd 650 relativ gut gefallen hat steht da ja schon, oder meinst du was anderes?


----------



## Madz (22. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Headset oder Kopfhörer bis 400€*

Wie siehts mit den anderen aus? Waren dir für deinen Geschmack soviel schlechter? Wie würdest du sie bewerten?


----------



## Arkogei (22. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Headset oder Kopfhörer bis 400€*

Da frägst du was. So genau weiß ich das leider nicht mehr, aber vom Klang her fand ich eigentlich keinen schlecht, nur was bringt mir der wenn der Tragekomfort nicht stimmt. Das offene Design am Sennheiser fand ich auch ziemlich angenehm.
Soweit ich mich erinnern kann, fand ich den Sound vom Denon und dem AKG nicht ganz so geil, der vom BD und dem Sennheiser haben mir da mehr zugesagt.

Was gäbe es denn noch für billigere Sennheiser Modelle, die auch in etwa wie der HD 650 wären?

Edit: Den DT 990 wollte ich auch noch mal ausprobieren, da der ja offen ist.


----------



## hydro (22. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Headset oder Kopfhörer bis 400€*

Der HD600 ist so ähnlich und glaube etwas günstiger, die günstigeren Sennis sind sehr anders. DT990 600Ohm empfinde ich auch als ganz angenehmen Hörer.


----------



## Arkogei (23. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Headset oder Kopfhörer bis 400€*

Ich denk ich werd auf jedenfall mal den DT 990 ausprobieren.
Kann mir bitte nochmal jemand beantworten, wieso oder wieso nicht ich mir ein KH Verstärker holen sollte? Einmal machts so gut wie gar nichts aus und ein andermal holt man angeblich nur 50% aus dem KH raus (und ich will mir eigentlich keine KH Verstärker bestellen nur um das auszuprobieren).
 Ich will einfach nur nen KH vorwiegend zum Zocken (deswegen muss der auch sehr bequem sein) und Filmeschaun, Musik macht bei mir nur nen kleinen Teil aus.


----------



## Diavel (23. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Headset oder Kopfhörer bis 400€*

Gerade für diese Einsatzzwecke finde ich den DT 990 wirklich Top. Den Aufpreis von der Pro zur Edition Version würde ich aber nicht bezahlen. Klanglich sind die Unterschieden äußerst marginal.


Zum Thema KHV: Nach 7 Monaten Onboardsound bin ich jetzt umgestiegen auf einen Yulong U100. Das ist nen DAC/KHV. Einen Unterschied gibt es definitiv. 50% ist aber Maßlos übertrieben. An meinem DT 990 Pro ist aber eindeutig die Bühne und Auflösung besser geworden. Auch der Tieftonbereich hat merklich proftiert. Außerdem ist es sehr schön ein wenig Leistungsreserven zu haben (davon hat der Yulong wirklich mehr als genug). Meine Onboardkarte hatte mit den 250 Ohm schon wenig zu kämpfen. Ob einem diese Steigerung allerdings nochmal mehr als den Preis der KH wert sind muss jeder selbst entscheiden. Ich würde den Yulong allerdings nicht mehr missen wollen.


----------



## Arkogei (23. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Headset oder Kopfhörer bis 400€*

Ne einigermaßen gute Soundkarte (Xonar DX) habe ich ja schon. Der Grund wieso ich die Editon Version vorziehen würde ist, dass die Pros anscheinend eine größeren Anpressdruck haben, was mir gar nicht gefallen würde.


----------



## iceman650 (23. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Headset oder Kopfhörer bis 400€*

@Diavel: Du hast ja in dem Yulong  nicht nur einen KHV sondern auch einen wahrscheinlich besseren DAC als im Onboard. 
Der hat ja auch einen Anteil am besseren Klang.


----------



## Diavel (23. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Headset oder Kopfhörer bis 400€*



Arkogei schrieb:


> Ne einigermaßen gute Soundkarte (Xonar DX) habe ich ja schon. Der Grund wieso ich die Editon Version vorziehen würde ist, dass die Pros anscheinend eine größeren Anpressdruck haben, was mir gar nicht gefallen würde.


 
Das hat mich am Anfang auch etwas gestört. Ein paar Nächte über einem Stapel Büchern haben das Problem zuverlässig gelöst 
Ich persönlich finde das Spiralkabel auch super, andere hassen das wie die Pest. Das solltest du noch wissen.



iceman650 schrieb:


> @Diavel: Du hast ja in dem Yulong  nicht nur einen KHV sondern auch einen wahrscheinlich besseren DAC als im Onboard.
> Der hat ja auch einen Anteil am besseren Klang.



Das ist mir bewusst Allerdings sind die Verbesserungen zum großen Teil auch bei reiner Nutzung als KHV zu beobachten. Der Yulong hat ja auch einen analogen Line in. Heutige Onboard Dac's scheinen einfach schon sehr gut zu sein. Oder ich habe mit meinem viel Glück gehabt.


----------



## Kryptonite_1988 (23. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Headset oder Kopfhörer bis 400€*

Wie Schließt man überhaupt so ein KHV am PC an ? Per Analogen Cinch Eingänge/Ausgänge ?


----------



## Diavel (23. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Headset oder Kopfhörer bis 400€*

Kommt darauf an. Reine KHV müssen ja analog angeschlossen werden. Da gibt es jetzt je nach KHV verschiedene alternativen: Klinke (3,5 oder 6,3mm), XLR, Chinch.

Mit integriertem DAC stehen je nach Produkt auch USB oder optische, bzw koaxiale Eingänge zur Verfügung.

Mein Yulong hat z.B. USB und 3,5mm Klinke. Als Ausgang steht Chinch für den DAC und 6,3mm Klinke für den KH zur Verfügung.


----------



## hydro (23. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Headset oder Kopfhörer bis 400€*

Der Beyer in 250 brauch auch keinen KHV, mein DT880 250Ohm läuft an der Essence auch ohne Verstärkung. Ein 600Öhmer brauchst du aber am Onboard-Sound nicht betreiben. Da brauchst du wirklich eine starke Quelle wie einen Vollverstärker oder KHV. Vom Tragekomfort finde ich die Editionsmodelle nicht besser oder schlechter, der geringe Anpressdruck macht sich kaum bemerkbar. Der Aufpreis von 100€ ist aber schon ziemlich saftig, klanglich ist der 600Ohm zwar etwas besser, aber es hält sich im Rahmen.


----------



## Diavel (23. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Headset oder Kopfhörer bis 400€*



hydro schrieb:


> Der Beyer in 250 brauch auch keinen KHV, mein DT880 250Ohm läuft an der Essence auch ohne Verstärkung.


 Nunja, die essence ist natürlich auch nochmal was anderes als eine Laptop Onboardkarte Trotzdem, selbst zum KH Ausgang meines Denon PMA 700 AE ist eine deutliche Verbesserung zu hören. Auch wenn der nicht im Ansatz leistungsprobleme mit dem DT 990 hatte.


----------



## hydro (23. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Headset oder Kopfhörer bis 400€*

Ich war mit meinem iPhone und meinem Laptop völlig zufrieden was Lautstärke und Kraft anbelangt hat... War sogar vom Notebook positiv überrascht. Naja so hat jeder ein anderes Empfinden.


----------



## BloodySuicide (23. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Headset oder Kopfhörer bis 400€*

Naju, wenn man schon so nen teuren KH kauft, dann kann man gleich was richtiges kaufen. Die Manufaktur vom 880 fängt bei 300€ an und geht bis ca 400, wenn man sein eigenes Design und 600Ohm mit gestrecktem Kabel will. So nen KH kauft man sich ja auch nur einmal im Leben 
Für 200€ dann noch nen Vollröhre-KHV dazu und fertig ist die Traum-Kombi. Fehlt halt nurnoch die richtige Quelle.
Für was geht man denn schließlich arbeiten?


----------



## Arkogei (23. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Headset oder Kopfhörer bis 400€*

Nuja, ich will ja nicht nur Kopfhörer.


----------



## Arkogei (12. Februar 2012)

*AW: Headset oder Kopfhörer bis 400€*

Verzeiht mir, dass ich diesen alten Thread wieder ausgrabe, aber ich habe wieder mal ein paar Fragen.

Ich wollte mir in nächster Zeit mal den DT 990 bestellen, um den auszuprobieren (vor allem im Bezug auf den Tragekomfort), jetzt kommt aber wieder das leidige Impendanzthema. Ich will meinen KH dann auch auf jedenfall auch an der PS 3, dem Handy und auch dem GBA verwenden und da hab ich keine Ahnung, ob die mit dem 250 Ohm überhaupt umgehen könnten. Ich habe gelesen, dass es eigentlich gar nicht auf die Impendanz, sondern auf den Wirkungsgrad ankommt. Stimmt das? Sollte ich mir dann eher den 32 Ohm oder den 250 Ohm bestellen? Eine zu hohe Impendanz würde sich neben der Lautstärke doch auf den allgemeinen Klang negativ auswirken, oder?
Ihr merkt, ich blick bei dem Thema noch nicht so ganz durch.

Da ich mit dem Kopfhörer hauptsächlich spielen und Filme schauen will, lohnt sich da überhaupt so ein hochwertiges Teil oder ist das eher Verschwendung?


----------

